# Latest Greenup info



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Whats the latest and greatest from Greenup? Any fish activity? Which baitshops are still open?
Hows the boat ramp situation? Gonna be in the area 11/20-11/24.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Think they must have taken that part of the river out and moved it. Haven't seen it mentioned since back about May. Been years since I've been down that way but always like to keep tabs on what's happening. Oh well !!!


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Lose lips sink ships


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Went down there for the first time last Friday night. Saw one group leave with a stringer and only saw a few caught the rest of the evening. Current is stiff from the hydro and that place is a snag-fest to say the least. Glad I have better options up the river.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the report. It can eat hooks, sinker, and jigs for sure.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Back a few years ago Bob Jacobson Everyone called him (Jake) and I would meet up and fish and shoot the breeze for hours on Wen. nights. some times we'd catch a few and some times not. We always had a good time and enjoyed each others company. Think maybe I've been down there twice in the 10 yrs or so since Jake moved to Florida, Just isn't the same now. Guess the loss of a fishing buddy like that sticks with a person.


----------



## Mellman (Oct 11, 2014)

Seems as Though a few people have intimidated the others not to report their experience.They are afraid someone will catch a fish that had their name on it.That is a shame. A lot of people only get to go a couple days a year. I think that says a lot about them as sportsman and as a person.Most fishermen don’t mind letting others know if the fish are biting without telling exactly where.


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

lol


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well gentlemen, I would put a report on if I ever get to fish again,,,, film at 11


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

katfish ken said:


> Back a few years ago Bob Jacobson Everyone called him (Jake) and I would meet up and fish and shoot the breeze for hours on Wen. nights. some times we'd catch a few and some times not. We always had a good time and enjoyed each others company. Think maybe I've been down there twice in the 10 yrs or so since Jake moved to Florida, Just isn't the same now. Guess the loss of a fishing buddy like that sticks with a person.


Miss Jake myself. He would tell every one of his friends that he was moving and made sure to fish at least for the better part of a day with them just to reflect on past times and hoping for the future


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Friday I seen a few wipers a white bass and a skip caught early off top walk rail. Very crowded. I drift fished above dam. Little Too much current. Anchored for a bit but no takers. Locals only got one small cat. I seen them anchored too.


----------

